# Boost Sensor



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

If you pop the hood there is the boost sensor attached to the vacumm looking air intake....since i got the wai...is there a way to attach the boost sensor to something else to get rid of the vacumm...also there is another plug in the bottom of the plastic piping....where would that go...since its not hooked up anymore is there a way to get rid of that entire piece??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Boost sensor?...did you mean the air intake temp sensor?

Also not sure what plug at the bottom of the plastic piping you mean.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

there is a sensor thats connected to the vacumm thing...it says on it boost sensor..and appears to be running to the fuel rail???
and see me and my friend tried to put his injen intake on my car a while back but he has a 95 i have a 99 and the plugs are different and there is a plug on the bottom of the vacumm piping...or so i believe let me run and check


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Do you mean this thing?...:










I zip-tied that to the manifold hose.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The 'other' plug in the intake plastic on the bottom...I believe that one is the air intake temp sensor. You could put that anywhere you like as well, I'd just avoid letting it 'hang'.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yea the picture is what i was talking about...i just didnt know if there was a place i could bolt it to...thanks
and if infact its the intake temp sensor does it need to be plugged in?
and once again JEFF SAVES THE DAY!! :-D


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

well i figured it out it was on the back of the plastic piping...and the piece it plugs into pops outta the pipe so i zip tied it and its good!
and what exactly does the boost sensor do???
reason i keep saying boost sensor is b/c well it says boost sensor on the little piece.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The boost sensor senses...well...the pressure in the atmosphere and the pressure in the manifold. Not really 'boost' per se but the sensor can affect how the engine is running.

That's my understanding of it anyway...it isn't a part you'd want to just disconnect.
haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You're right though...pretty weird to have it labelled 'boost sensor' when it doesn't really do that.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

yea what year did they incorporate that?? cause my friend has two 95 se's and neither had a boost sensor?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I would guess '96 or '97...OBDII standards?


----------

